# Merry Christmas



## ksalvagno (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope everyone has a joyous and safe holiday.

This is my niece singing. The goats are Surprise's boys and it is in our barn. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLilPptcrBE&feature=g-all-lik&context=G2a947feFAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

Cute !!! Merry Christmas too you too !!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

That's adorable. Thank you. Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Chirstmas to you and your family!

The video is awesome.  That young lady has a beautiful voice.  OK, I followed your YouTube link to her sining the National Anthem.  She has a gift!  An awesome gift in that voice.   How old is she?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks! Kailee is 9 year old. She performs in musicals and is asked to sing at a lot of events. She loves it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 23, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Thanks! Kailee is 9 year old. She performs in musicals and is asked to sing at a lot of events. She loves it.


Wow!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 23, 2011)

9 years old and a voice like that!  What a gift.  She is wonderful (and cute)!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Nova+Sassy (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry christmas to you all too! 
May the Lord bless you all this wonderful season! :bun


----------



## CheerioLounge (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and best wishes for a Happy New Year!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and yours, the kids (human and goat) look so cute!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing.  What an absolutely beautiful voice your niece has.  

May You and Yours have a Blessed Christmas and a Happy, Prosperous and Healthy New Year!

K


----------

